# I Scream Ice Cream - a knitted baby blanket & bib set



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

Description:
Now that you've all had your cake (see my Baby Cakes pattern), would you like some ice cream too? How about the new 'I Scream Ice Cream' blanket and bib set. This blanket with columns of ice cream cones between textured columns looks pretty classy, but both the 'bee' stitch used on the cone, and the 'donut' stitch for the textured columns, are easy to pick up. How about a party with bibs in chocolate, strawberry, vanilla, mint, banana, etc., etc.?

The finished blanket size is 27"x31". I used just over 4 skeins of Berocco Comfort worsted weight yarn (850-900yds).
The bib size is 8"x7". It is knit in Rowan Handknit Cotton - 85 yds.

The pattern price is $6.50. It has both graphs and written instructions.

Find the pattern on my website:http://littlepiggypatterns.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=70
Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/i-scream-ice-cream---baby-blanket--bib-set


----------



## sharla2012 (Jan 20, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Very yummy


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very sweet!

Please re-enter your Ravelry link to make it a link to the pattern only. It can't be to all of your patterns but just this adorable blanket/bib. Thanks!


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Very sweet!
> 
> Please re-enter your Ravelry link to make it a link to the pattern only. It can't be to all of your patterns but just this adorable blanket/bib. Thanks!


Thanks for the info. I'm still learning!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

lilpig said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm still learning!


Of course - it's what we're here for. We want you to be successful. if you need help adding the correct link just let me know! Your new link looks just fine :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Really nice set!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Looks warm and cozy in cotton!

I inserted the word "knitted" in your title, as per our section rules.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Very beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I love the ice cream pattern,very nice!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

that is cute idea


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that really cute!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Quite cute!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really sweetxx


----------

